# case power switch won't work



## fryedog01 (Feb 3, 2008)

I am building a computer with a xion 2 case. i have the evga 780i motherboard with a 700 power supply. When I push the power button nothing turns on but when i try to manually start the computer everything turns on but I can't turn it off with the power switch. Is there anything I can do to fix to problem?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

sounds like bad switch. Check ti with an ohmeter.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

try flipping the power switch over. its nearly impossible to get front panel connections right the first time...


----------



## craigwatanabe (Jan 28, 2008)

Is the switch a NO contact switch or is it a Momentary On switch (like most computers)?

If it's a NO (Normally Open) switch, when you turn it on you have to turn it off to break contact right after turning on the computer. Otherwise you have to turn it OFF-ON-OFF to trigger the mobo to shut down.

How do you shut down your computer right now? When you say manually, do you mean shorting out the power switch contact as opposed to pressing the switch or do you mean literally killing power to the PSU?

If shorting the power switch contact on the mobo doesn't seem to shut it down, you have a bad mobo.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

all standard ATX power switches are momentary. i do believe what you are thinking of are third party switches from like xoxide. yes, you are correct here in that you must of the type of switch that initializes for only a second then is gone. but ive never seen or heard of a case that didnt come with those standard


----------



## craigwatanabe (Jan 28, 2008)

I still don't understand what frydog01 means when he says manually turn it on, if pushing the power button isn't that?

In any case flipping the power switch won't make any difference as switch contacts aren't polarized so it makes no difference which pin you use. However LED contacts (PWR and HDD) lights are polarity sensitive and if they don't come on then you can try reversing those pinouts. 

If frydog01 means he can turn on the computer via the keyboard but cannot with the keyboard or the main power switch, try replacing the keyboard or going into the BIOS setup and disabling the keyboard power on function. The keyboard may be inhibiting the main switch from controlling the power to the mobo.


----------

